# Ideal conditions for Surf Fishing



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

What would be ideal conditions for surf fishing? I'm somewhat new to salt water fishing and not exactly sure what would be classified as good conditions. I know wind is a big factor, but that's about all I know.  Thanks for any info given!


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Rising tide,low wind, warm weather,and ladies in swimsuits walking by.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*ideal conditions for surf fishing*

I used to try for two hours before thru the tide to two hours after. This as an ideal time. But, I have found that just being there is the ideal time, as we have all caught on low tides, incoming and out going, clear weather, rainy weather etc... Just get out there and give it a shot. You will find from your own experience what works in your area. In the east it may be different for you in the south. But regardless, good luck and welcome to mayhem....salt


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

rising tide is the best with a faling barometer, sunny skies, low wind, little sargasso, lots of :beer: , lots of HOT chicks, country music blarin on the rado, and lots of fish draggin out line. 

It just don't get any better than that.

Tight lines and God bless. <>< <>< <><


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Early morning and sunset are usually pretty good times . . .


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Here's a good time to fish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

onshore!

Shortcasters like me live by it.  It ain't always pleasent, but I like it.

other than that, what everyone else said, sun up sun down, rising tide,falling tide. yup! Oh, and don't ferget about the honey hole you find while trying!


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responses  Seems like all conditions are fine as long as the water is warm i'm assuming. But the best conditions seem to be when it is nice and sunny with a lot of women walking around in swim suits. Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Some of my best*

surf fishing was in rain and a little wind! Nothing but guys & gals in waders and raincoats on The Point. Catching fish!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I've caught all kinds of fish at all times of the day and tide in the worst to best conditions. Really and truly conditions don't matter that much, especially come summer. As long as you can wet a line and don't have to fight the seaweed too much you're golden. I personally prefer it nice and hot (come shark season), with a steady west wind (since my coastline is due east) to blow down the waves and keep all the warm weather fishies biting hard.:fishing:


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*fishing conditions*

it can't be just the warm water.had my best year in 3 yrs. beach fishing.keeper rock in the spring & this fall rock&slammer blues.water wasn't warm either


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

For me, ideal fishing is when I should be at work.

Now catching fish is another matter. I like the sunrise - sunset time frame 1 hour before and after. Also the tides.


----------



## seaslave1 (Mar 14, 2007)

*best time to surf fish*

up here in the ne area the best time i've found if your fishing for stripers is anytime after dark. i'm sure it would be the same in most places.:fishing:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like one hour before and after both low and high tides.

I like to fish a night. 

I like low pressure.

I like wind in my face.

I like when conditions are a little rough, when it's borderline 8oz or 10oz. Maybe even 12oz.

A full moon makes it even better.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*Best Conditions*

Hello All! Ive found the best is anytime Im not working!!! If I want to catch fish Its 1hour 1hour after high tide and wind in youre face.:fishing:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

clear water and clam surf condition for sight feeding fish , Spanish .. bluefish , trout , Pompano ........ Muddy and rougher surf for bottom feeders like Spot ,, Mullet ,, Croaker ,, drum ....


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Anytime I can get out and fish. I think the last 2 posts hit it on the head. Although anytime could be a good time but you have to be there. Thats why it's called fishing and not catching. :fishing:


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome thanks for the advice everyone. Didn't know that info about the clear water and murky water. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

In all honesty most of us don't get to pick and chose when we fish. So whenever you get to fishing it is the ideal time. You may not catch anything but catching is only part of fishing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

All conditions will work at given times,imo.. 
The best conditions I've found for one species just don't work for another,so it also depends on the species.. Caught both drum and stripers in water so muddy it looked like peasoup,also caughtem in water that looked like gin.. Tides,I've had blitzes of drum on both sides of low and high,same with stripers,and smaller fish as well.. Out of all the winds on this island,I'd say imo nw is the absolute worst.. Having said that,this summer,caught some big fish in that wind,and in the winter have caught some nice stripped ones in it as well.. 
Be there,have a line wet,and catchemup is all I can tellya...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

It's a little bit of knowledge...a little bit of technique...a little bit of equipment...and a whole lotta bait in the water. My .02.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Everyone keeps telling me that the best times to fish are yesterday and tomorrow.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

The only time that I don't like surf fishing is when the wind is so strong that it blows your 'johson' back into your hip pocket.


----------

